# Doe breathing heavy - what to look for?



## chicken tows (Oct 7, 2017)

I have to go wrangle my wild doe. She is breathing heavy and appears to have had diarrhea. Besides temp and eye lid color, what else would you check for. Her right side seems to be more extended, bloat?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 7, 2017)

can you get a fecal done this next week?  What has your weather been like today? 

@babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2017)

Any possibility she is pregnant?


----------

